
Deep Fakes: A Looming Challenge for Privacy, Democracy, and National Security - rinze
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3213954
======
dsfyu404ed
Questioning the authenticity of records (be they second hand accounts of
events, paper documents or 1s and 0s) has been the norm since it became common
for people other than royals and clergy to be able to read and write.
Jefferson and Adams would not find the concept of "fake news" foreign at all.
The sophistication of the authentication mechanism for a document usually has
to do with the use case. Official letterhead was good enough for most
important routine correspondence. Birth certificates get stamped. Money has
fairly sophisticated anti-counterfeiting features.

We'll remember the late 20th and early 21st century as the exception to the
rule because during that time period if there was an audio/video recording of
something you could be reasonably assured that it was legit. That won't be the
case going forward. Audio and video will become a free for all like every
other medium.

I'm not worried.

~~~
ProxCoques
Not sure I understand. You seem to be saying that money (amongst other things)
can be easily faked (a "free for all"?). But you're _not_ worried??

------
cpr
Again, ask yourself why the powers that be are priming the public in order to
partially defuse forthcoming very damaging videos...

